

Adventures in Smartness, Assassin's Edition - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/hendrikhertzberg/2014/05/adventures-in-smartness-assassins-edition.html

======
ScottBurson
The HN title (currently "Smart gun: can be fired only by an authorized person,
such as the legal owner") does not describe the subject of the article, which
is actually interesting, but in a different way.

~~~
dang
Thank you. We changed it.

Submitters: please follow the HN guidelines and do not editorialize titles.

~~~
ScottBurson
I don't think the submitter editorialized; I think he/she didn't even read the
article -- or else deliberately mischaracterized it -- but more likely the
former, I'd guess.

------
joeclark77
I second the statement that the HN link is mistitled. As for the article
itself, I can't see what the writer is complaining about. Even granted that
he's a lefty gun-grabber, what does he have against technology that improves
marksmanship? If you're terrified of the thought of ordinary people using
rifles, shouldn't you be happy that the machine is being made more
"foolproof"?

